# M9A3 primer bulge



## Inquisitive (Aug 26, 2020)

Are all these pistols like this


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Inquisitive said:


> Are all these pistols like this


No other pistols have any resemblance to the one in your picture. I see no bulge at all?

GW


----------



## Inquisitive (Aug 26, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> No other pistols have any resemblance to the one in your picture. I see no bulge at all?
> 
> GW


I didn't post a picture


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Inquisitive said:


> I didn't post a picture


I think that's quite obvious.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

M9A3 primer bulge makes no sense to me? Are you referring to the Beretta M9A3 pistol or a cartridge? A primer bulge would be all inclusive to a cartridge/case and primer, I would think, not a brand of pistol.

Primer bulge is generally a term used when a cartridge is overcharged/over pressured, thus the firing of the overcharged round results in primer bulge. Generally what re-loaders look for when they get too heavy into the powder.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's been a few years since I had a decent primer bulge. 
Could be stress


----------

